
Japanese airbag protects homes from earthquakes - davidedicillo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2012/mar/06/japanese-airbag-protects-homes-from-earthquakes-video
======
1point2
Impressive - but I think it would be simpler to just keep the air bag
inflated.

